# Touring Scotland



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Plans have changed and we are going north on the M6 to Scotland not south to France.

So we have booked The Ranch just outside Ayr for two nights Fri and Sat being the busiest nights we can think of, then we plan to go clockwise up the west coast down the east ending in Lincoln to see some friends.

We would like to know if there are any places we should not miss out on route, we plan a bit of wild camping and the odd dart inland to Ben Nevis, Loch Ness, Cairngorm etc and of course not forgetting Hogwarts!!

Yes I know the midges will be bad but have ordered the avon skin so soft so will keep you posted on the effectiveness of it.

So where should we go?? :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stop off at Kendal - lovely little town. There is a C&CC site on the outskirts within walking distance over the fields to a shopping centre and buses into town. Excellent place to have lunch = Artisan, the cafe below Booth's supermarket. 

Trip to the Farne islands very highly recommended - from Seahouses. C&CC site at Dunstan Hill near Embleton where you will get a voucher for 10% off the boat trip. Plenty of parking space for MHs in the Seahouses car park and 2 very good fish restaurants when you come off the boat !

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As you come back down the east coast to Lincoln, wave at us, we are only 45mins away from Lincoln!

My brother and sister are up in Scotland at the moment, touring on a motorbike. They said the midges are not too bad at the minute.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

In general the whole of the West Coast is fantastic. If you can stop off at the Divers Caravan Park you can walk into Oban, a lovely little town. 

As you come back down the East Coast St Andrews is worth a visit, lovely fish restaurant right on the beach (you can't miss it, it's glass from floor to ceiling).

The festival is on on Edinburgh at the moment, right through to the end of August, you should take a trip in and catch a few shows.

Alnwick Rugby Club is ideal for visiting the castle/gardens/town, all within walking distance and a swimming pool across the road. They use a training pitch as a site.

Enjoy the virtually empty roads up here!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly not too bothered about the lakes just had a lovely weekend there stayed at the Keswick C&CC site finally managed to get a pitch supposedly fully booked always but surprisingly when we were there we noted empty pitches every night even the hardstanding pitches.

Lovely site and access direct to the lake which was really warm!!

C&CC site at Dunstan Hill was on our list for possible stop offs even if it is just to empty and refill tanks fresh & Grey! What sort of boat is the trip to the islands on do they accept dogs?? Seafood not for me the mere smell makes me wretch but Mrs J may be tempted, the dog and I will be in the MH :roll:

Snelly watch out for the *BIG WAVE*


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

2 Point, I agree Oban is a lovely place probably even nicer in the summer as I have only passed thru on winter climbing trips. I have just looked at the Divers campsite which looks great but they don't allow dogs so scratch that idea. Both St andrews and Edinburgh are on the list have tried the CC site in Edinburgh but are full hey ho. Alnwick rugby club is doing very well from this site 2 mentions today alone.

It seems I may be sitting in the MH with the dog whilst Mrs J eat at all these exotic fish restaurants.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sagedog said:


> C&CC site at Dunstan Hill was on our list for possible stop offs even if it is just to empty and refill tanks fresh & Grey! What sort of boat is the trip to the islands on do they accept dogs??
> quote]
> 
> Small open boats - about 40 seater. There was a bit about dogs can go on the boat but are not allowed to land - the crew will look after them while you spend your hour on the island ! This seemed fraught with problems to us. I imagine most would take a dim view of their owner leaving them and make for the shore. Can't see what the crew could do about it.
> ...


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

The following website gives daily information about predicted midge biting levels in Scotland:
http://www.midgeforecast.co.uk

Hope you find it informative


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Turn left at Gretna and follow the Solway coast through Dumfrise and Galloway to Portpatrick then up through Ayrshire before crossing the Clyde at the Eskine bridge.. 

The SW of Scotland is missed by many who thrash up the A74 to Glasgow and beyond but it's well worth taking the time to explore a quiet corner of Scotland with great beaches, forests and quaint fishing villages.. and plenty of opportunity to wild camp.. 

Enjoy your trip wherever you go..


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

We've just returned from a trip to Edinburgh - What a brilliant place! First visit but definitely not the last. 

We stayed at Mortonhall Camp Site and it was great. Clean, lots of space, pub, laundry, etc. Well stocked shop and information centre. But the best part was that a bus stops right outside the site into Edinburgh every 20 mins and it's not expensive. We hadn't been on a bus for years! Makes you feel young again.

Also, we noticed on a trip (by bus) to the Ocean Terminal where Britannia is moored, there is a large open car park and there were several MHs parked there. Don't know if parking is allowed overnight.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Can I suggest Applecross as a good place to visit?, if you're feeling brave!!

The road has the highest ascent and descent within the shortest distance in the UK, and isn't suitable for HGV's or caravans, but a die-hard motorhomer can do it!!

(think 'Italian Job', at the end of the movie, with the bus!!!)

The local pub (the only pub) does award-winning seafood, and we have wild-camped there on several occassions with no problems. The scenery is awesome, and the wild-life all visible. Great place!! The people are really friendly and your dog will LOVE it!!

Good luck with the holiday, we're off to 'Onich' by Fort William next week, but we're having to go canny as we have a cracked windscreen....


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Agree with Jim about Dumfries and Galloway.


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

For fantastic views , Glencoe..
http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/argyllandbute/invercoe.htm

Then head east to Pitlochry 
http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/fonab/main.htm
The site has *proper* bathrooms with either bath / shower , wall heater , sink , toilet......all in with the nightly rate.

We stayed at both places in May ( had a hired m/h to see if we were going to like m/homing )

Avon Skin so Soft works even better with a few drops of citronella oil put in the bottle and given a good shake.

~Dolly~


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

If you go to Gretna try and find the 'Devils Porridge ' exhibition,we found it on a back road near there and the wife insisted on a visit as she thought it was Food related,it was'nt but it was very good,all about a 9 mile long munnitions factory thereabouts in the war & they made cordite there, it was named Devils Porridge by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle who visited as a journalist, a small exhibition in a church but very well presented.
We drove into Scotland through Glencoe in our RV towing a car ( watch out for the lumber lorries,they do'nt slow down for anything.
Campsites visited;Marragowan @ Killin ( excellent )
A private one on the shore of lochness nr Invermoriston ( lovely )
Yellowcraig @ North Berwick ( beautiful )
Do'nt bother with the Lochness exhibition in the Hotel type building it was a waste of money
You will love Scotland and the people are great    
Duncan


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Spent fifteen days touring Scotland a couple of years ago, what a fantastic place, loved the North West especially.

You mention wild camping, we only stayed on sites three times in the whole trip and found loads of places to wild camp, on one occasion we asked the local NT warden where we might camp and he actually escorted us there!

Oban we just parked up in the road above where the ferries come in and had no trouble at all.

Excellent you will love it. I can give you the locations of where we stayed if you want them.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I must agree with the comments about Dumfries and Galloway    

the Devil's Porridge exhibition is at Eastriggs not far from Gretna. You have to go off the Annan bypass to visit Eastriggs, but it's not far. We think it's busy here when you have to wait three minutes in a traffic jam so anyone from anywhere of any size will enjoy their visit here. 

Also must agree with others about the west coast anywhere north of Glasgow.By the way Glasgow is one of the few cities with a motorway going right through the middle - no need to be diverted miles out of the way you want to go. 

Happy holiday and take the midge repellant. 

Sue


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

We're off to Altnaharra in mid August as I like the the look of the CC campsite at Grummore which states " bread, milk & essentials available on site....nearest shop 20 miles ". Soundss like just the place to get away from it all


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Glad to see you're going to Grummore, Elbino, it is probably our favourite caravan site. Parked beside the loch on totally unprepared natural pitches. Private water supply, very peaty, no toilet block, no laundry, no hassle. The warden does a sheep poo patrol every morning and the walk up the hill over the road is a delight. Klibreck, across the loch, is one of the two most northern Munros and is a perfect hike. Ben Hope, the most northerly, is a bit more strenuous but equally enjoyable. The fish and chips in Betty Hill on a Friday (early) evening are worth the 20 mile drive each way. There are loads of good places to park and walk (if you want to) on the coast and a surprising number of expat English who have settled in the area.

Fantastic scenery, wild and woolly, and our own little taste of heaven on earth. We'd hoped to keep it a secret but I'm afraid the word's out!


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We live here So yes do recommend the area.Also we lived for 20yrs at Fortwilliam and Kyle of Lochalsh stunning scenery up there plenty places for wild camping just the sheep and deer to bother you.

Val



Suenliam said:


> I must agree with the comments about Dumfries and Galloway
> 
> the Devil's Porridge exhibition is at Eastriggs not far from Gretna. You have to go off the Annan bypass to visit Eastriggs, but it's not far. We think it's busy here when you have to wait three minutes in a traffic jam so anyone from anywhere of any size will enjoy their visit here.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

just noticed the dumfries and galloway postings . were just back from new england bay cc site which is on the island below stranrear . great site on the beach with very well set out pitches . nearly everyone had a boat in tow for the sea fishing , launching from the sites shore . 

i was so jealous , brilliant site though . going back .


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi yes New England bay at Drummore is lovely its about 100mls from here we have been up a few times,also Garlieston the mull of galloway is beautiful. There are some nice sites in Dumfriesshire and the midges aren't as bad as north west.!! although we do like it on the west coast.

val


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

We are planning a 2 week trip to Scotland about this time next year.

Going up the west coast to John O Groats (As we were at Lands End last Year) And coming down the East coast.

Let us know how you get on

Cheers

Paul


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Predc and AlanVal........the endorsement has got me all of a quiver and I can't wait till we're off !! What are the roads like in the area?
Is it single track and passing places and if so, being my first visit to Scotland in a motorhome should I anticipate any problems......forewarned is forearmed as they say

paul


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

East side of Loch Lomond, on the B837, has some beautiful wild camping places and a proper site should you want, However you have to retrace your steps because the road ends at Rowardennan. Brilliant running country, was up there in April, magnificent. Also, but a little way out, between Arisaig and Mallaig on the road, A830, to Skye a beautiful beach at Morar, almost private if you pick the right time, magic place to wild camp. 

Don't have Motorhome,Gps, Tom Tom etc but can give you the page numbers from my road atlas if you want them. :lol: :lol: 

Envy, Envy, Envy.

Norman


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

The East side of Loch Lomond is protected by a group of residents/locals who are trying to stop wild camping down that side of the loch. There are loads of more remote places where you'll get no hassle.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes the silver sands of Morar are beautiful...There are a few single track roads but not so many now from Kyle 0f Lochalsh to Dingwall used to be all single track but it has been done up in the last few years.The roads are fine.Skye has remarkably good roads as well only if you go out in the sticks will you have narrow ones but none that are impossible.Hope you have alovely time remember the insect repellant lol and don`t rely on any avon we wouldn't use it when we lived there,you need the proper stuff lol also they hate cigarette smoke so if you smoke you will be ok lol

val


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies  I have been off line for a few days cruising round the solent I got back to the office today and just thought i would see if any more posts have been added....  
#
. 8O .. wow thanks am going to print them off and spend a few hours over a map with a few cups of Tea.

Cheers will post the photos on our return roll on Friday!!

Photo shows what i was playing on in the solent!! :lol:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

BTT!!

So all ready Brownhills have fixed all the problems (see other post) and away we go.

Just been told to keep a look out for electric bay on Friday and the optical illusion?

Anyone else got any other points to watch out for??

Cheers 

BTW who has stolen summer I am sitting in my office in Colwyn Bay with a fleece on soooo cold!!


----------



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

GROUNDHOG said:


> Spent fifteen days touring Scotland a couple of years ago, what a fantastic place, loved the North West especially.
> 
> You mention wild camping, we only stayed on sites three times in the whole trip and found loads of places to wild camp, on one occasion we asked the local NT warden where we might camp and he actually escorted us there!
> 
> ...


Hi there - an old post I know, but I am planning a 10 day trip around scotland over easter, and would love to wildcamp as much as possible. So if you still remember the places you wildcamped and could pass them on to me, that'd be great :>


----------

